# Is this place getting bitchier or is it just me?



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2010)

Also how do you like to eat pork loin?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

Stfu.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Also how do you like to eat pork loin?



with some fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2010)

Where's the F#$$ckin recipe douche?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 13, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Also how do you like to eat pork loin?



Yes, and with Yoshidas Sauce.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> with some fava beans and a nice chianti



I once met a weird old dishwasher guy that was convinced pork and human flesh taste identical!Can you confirm?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

broken down into chops, brined and simply grilled.  I kind of suck working with a whole loin roast.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I once met a weird old dishwasher guy that was convinced pork and human flesh taste identical!Can you confirm?



no.  

but it must've made you at least mildly concerned that a co-worker could make that comparison.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> no.
> 
> but it must've made you at least mildly concerned that a co-worker could make that comparison.



Nah, we would party after work sometimes. Weird dude though


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> broken down into chops, brined and simply grilled.  I kind of suck working with a whole loin roast.



actually scratch that.  I don't suck working with whole loin roasts.  Pork middle meats are just rather vanilla in general.  Pig is far and away my favorite protein.  It is so damn versatile with what you can do with various parts in terms of charcuterie and curing.  I currently have just got in a prosciutto from a craft spanish producer using 'wooly pig', mangalica breed pig.  Funniest looking pig you've ever seen.  Looks like a pig humped a sheep.  Maybe they should call it a shig.  3 year cure.  Blows away Ibirico, which I'm sure you've heard of snoseek.  Retail price? $80 a pound.  For ham.  :lol:  crazy


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> actually scratch that.  I don't suck working with whole loin roasts.  Pork middle meats are just rather vanilla in general.  Pig is far and away my favorite protein.  It is so damn versatile with what you can do with various parts in terms of charcuterie and curing.  I currently have just got in a prosciutto from a craft spanish producer using 'wooly pig', mangalica breed pig.  Funniest looking pig you've ever seen.  Looks like a pig humped a sheep.  Maybe they should call it a shig.  3 year cure.  Blows away Ibirico, which I'm sure you've heard of snoseek.  Retail price? $80 a pound.  For ham.  :lol:  crazy



80 dollars!!!!! God I bet the marbeling is stellar. I love pork in all forms-even the lean cuts which day to day lean cooking are an excellent alternative to chicken. Pork is so versatile but i love center cuts brined and cooked au poivre with grainy mustard. Braises are even better but I never seem to find the time. Don't even get me started with whole force meat side of pork-it needs to be in just about every blend. Piglets rule too


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

snoseek said:


> 80 dollars!!!!! God I bet the marbeling is stellar. I love pork in all forms-even the lean cuts which day to day lean cooking are an excellent alternative to chicken. Pork is so versatile but i love center cuts brined and cooked au poivre with grainy mustard. Braises are even better but I never seem to find the time. Don't even get me started with whole force meat side of pork-it needs to be in just about every blend. Piglets rule too



You have no idea.  The marbling is unreal.  Like Japanese A5 Kobe beef.  This prosciutto is cured for 3 years, yet soft as silly puddie and you can literally watch the fat melt on your hand.

we're of the same mind.  

I eat plenty of pig middles, but you gotta brine em.  Even great Berkshire / Korubuta Pork rarely blows me away without a decent sauce or brine.   A Mangilica Loin might though because of the marbling.  

Guess what I'm saying is a loin chop from a pig is rarely if ever as good plainly cooked as a really nice beef ribeye that really only needs salt, pepper, fire.


----------



## Euler (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it prosciutto or jamon serrano?




deadheadskier said:


> actually scratch that.  I don't suck working with whole loin roasts.  Pork middle meats are just rather vanilla in general.  Pig is far and away my favorite protein.  It is so damn versatile with what you can do with various parts in terms of charcuterie and curing.  I currently have just got in a prosciutto from a craft spanish producer using 'wooly pig', mangalica breed pig.  Funniest looking pig you've ever seen.  Looks like a pig humped a sheep.  Maybe they should call it a shig.  3 year cure.  Blows away Ibirico, which I'm sure you've heard of snoseek.  Retail price? $80 a pound.  For ham.  :lol:  crazy


----------



## Geoff (Jan 13, 2010)

I toss pork loin in the meat grinder and make Italian sausage burger patties.   That's one of my spring tailgate BBQ staples.   I usually buy it at sub-$2.00/pound when it's on sale and store it in my chest freezer.

fennel seed, ground fennel, crushed garlic, salt, pepper, paprika, oregano


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

Euler said:


> Is it prosciutto or jamon serrano?



one in the same.  prosciutto and serrano are respectively the italian and spanish generic words for dry cured ham.  

There are different kinds of prosciutto based upon region, bread, etc.  There are different kinds of Serrano based on the same.  The most prestigious 'serrano' until very recently is/was the Ibirico Serrano.  What makes that ham special is not the breed, but the finish feeding diet.  The final three months the hogs are fed nothing but acorns.  A good one of these will run you $70 a pound at a deli.  Big money, but a portion is only an ounce, so pretty much $2.50.

The Mangalica is actually a breed of pig native to highland steppes of Hungary.  The pigs are still raised there, but the raw hams are sent to a craft curer in Spain who finishes them.

Here's a picture of the breed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I toss pork loin in the meat grinder and make Italian sausage burger patties.   That's one of my spring tailgate BBQ staples.   I usually buy it at sub-$2.00/pound when it's on sale and store it in my chest freezer.
> 
> fennel seed, ground fennel, crushed garlic, salt, pepper, paprika, oregano



Prefer shoulder for grinding. No where near as healthy as grinding loins, but fat = flavor.  mind out of the gutter folks


----------



## bigbog (Jan 14, 2010)

biatch said:


> Also how do you like to eat pork loin?



Don't know....thought your avitar came with _snoseek_...:-?


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a picture of the breed.



That is one messed up looking creature!


----------



## marcski (Jan 14, 2010)

I do my pork loin 2 ways:

Center cut, thin sliced (bone in or not).  Kosher salt, fresh ground black pepper, fresh chopped rosemary, drizzle some olive oil.  Grill.  Thin sliced cooks up in like 2 mins. 

I also like to get a whole pork tenderloin...And then use various marinades...or also the above rub.  Then grill or roast it whole.  Then slice and serve.  

As for the edginess in here of late..... I think it adds variety and spice just like a good chef would add!


----------



## Euler (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks!  I had thought there was some some sort of DOC/AOC issues with these names, but since you piqued my curiousity about it I see now that they are generic terms, and that it's something like "Prosciutto di Parma" that has the regulations attached to it.  

The problem is that I'm now really craving some serrano and must go find where to get some in my area...not such an easy task in southern VT, but I think I might have some luck at the Brattleboro Food Coop...I know they carry Palacios Chorizo, so maybe they have a good serrano as well.

Salud!



deadheadskier said:


> one in the same.  prosciutto and serrano are respectively the italian and spanish generic words for dry cured ham.
> 
> There are different kinds of prosciutto based upon region, bread, etc.  There are different kinds of Serrano based on the same.  The most prestigious 'serrano' until very recently is/was the Ibirico Serrano.  What makes that ham special is not the breed, but the finish feeding diet.  The final three months the hogs are fed nothing but acorns.  A good one of these will run you $70 a pound at a deli.  Big money, but a portion is only an ounce, so pretty much $2.50.
> 
> ...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

yup


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

Small pork loins (ends, I guess) I'll brine in salt, dry mustard, garlic, pepper, adn apple cider vinegar for an hour, a couple hours, or overnight, depending on what's going on. Then throw the whole thing on the grill, slice, adnd eat. Tasty.

Did a shoulder last week that I rubbed down with salt, pepper, brown sugar, chili powder and cayanne and left in the fridge for a week. Cooked it in a clay pot at 250 for about 10 hours. Didn't even need a fork to pull it apart. Mixed up a little Carolina BBQ sauce, and had some slap-your-mama-good pork.

Tonight is pork roast, Polish style- salt and pepper, completely buried in onions, and into the oven, fat side up, for about an hour. Then finished under the broiler to brown up the fat layer, sliced, and served with the onions. Tasty. Too bad US megamarket pork is so lean, you don't get enough fat out to make Smalec, oneof my favorite spreads for bread.

And snoseek, it's just you that's getting bitchier.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Back on topic ------------------place is like a pms factory lately


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2010)

Where's Root? This thread is begging for some smoked pork pics.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back on topic ------------------place is like a pms factory lately



Recipe or GTFO!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Recipe or GTFO!



FU   i got yer recipe right here big boy


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2010)

Spouse did a pork loin with some tomatoes and beans in out Dutch Oven...not as fancy as what others have done but it still came out real nice.

Actually, it's been our experience that just about anything we do in the Dutch Oven comes out great.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

Sometimes I just eat pork for dinner, like a couple chops, with nothing else. I really have been digging the loin because it's just plain cheap, lean (healthy), and is great cooked medium with a proper rest. It's not my favorite cut but easily most used because it's so quick and cheap. Spend all day cooking for people and that leaves very little time or motivation for in-depth meals, working restaurants was even worse eating cherrios hammered at 2 am every night-not healthy at all.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

hammer said:


> Spouse did a pork loin with some tomatoes and beans in out Dutch Oven...not as fancy as what others have done but it still came out real nice.
> 
> Actually, it's been our experience that just about anything we do in the Dutch Oven comes out great.



This actually sounds like the kind of gruel I like.

Yes dutch ovens/clay pots, ect are great for slow cooking. Set it and forget it!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

I need pork help. I need cooking help in general. Don't eat a lot of meat not because I don't like it, but because I am just not creative enough to figure out what to do with it that's quick and easy. I don't like having to fuss much.

I don't think we've had "pork" since summer ... which is the usual boneless pork chops (we don't like the boned kind) on the grill with barbecue sauce.

Though bacon... that's on the menu more regularly than it used to be.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

hammer said:


> Spouse did a pork loin with some tomatoes and beans in out Dutch Oven...not as fancy as what others have done but it still came out real nice.
> 
> Actually, it's been our experience that just about anything we do in the Dutch Oven comes out great.


 


snoseek said:


> This actually sounds like the kind of gruel I like.
> 
> Yes dutch ovens/clay pots, ect are great for slow cooking. Set it and forget it!!!


I especially like Dutch Oven cooking after a trip to Taco Bell. Mix in some beer and pizza, delicious!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2010)

Being Jewish, I find this thread highly offensive.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^


That's what I'm talkng about!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Being Jewish, I find this thread highly offensive.


Being a Wiccan, I find you highly offensive.

Actually, it has nothing to do with being a Wiccan.

Actually, I'm not even a Wiccan.

I still find you highly offensive.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

severine said:


> I need pork help. I need cooking help in general. Don't eat a lot of meat not because I don't like it, but because I am just not creative enough to figure out what to do with it that's quick and easy. I don't like having to fuss much.
> 
> I don't think we've had "pork" since summer ... which is the usual boneless pork chops (we don't like the boned kind) on the grill with barbecue sauce.
> 
> Though bacon... that's on the menu more regularly than it used to be.



Buy some chops, thin coat of good mustard, press in cracked pepper, sear in cast iron skillet, finish in the oven (do not overcook!). After cooked remove pork from said skillet, sweat a clove or two of garlic, deglaze with wine and or chicken stock(maybe 1/4 cup), add fresh chopped herbs (thyme and rosemary work well), reduce and wisk in a little cold butter. 15 minutes tops


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

Only bitchy if you don't like seeded bumps :dunce:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Being Jewish, I find this thread highly offensive.



I was in Isreal for a few months and still found pork to eat!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I especially like Dutch Oven cooking after a trip to Taco Bell. Mix in some beer and pizza, delicious!



So you like the smell of your own farts? At least you're honest:beer:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

snoseek said:


> So you like the smell of your own farts? At least you're honest:beer:








(I'm not sure why it's always so hard to find the South Park screen shot I really want. This'll have to do for now.)


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Being Jewish, I find this thread highly offensive.



Being Anglican, I don't really care, one way or the other.

I do like me some pork, though.


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back on topic ------------------place is like a pms factory lately



+ 1 .
Can't blame it on rain this time.  Conditions are good.  Not pow, but good.  Most places have everything open.   Log off and make some turns!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 14, 2010)

billski said:


> + 1 .
> Can't blame it on rain this time.  Conditions are good.  Not pow, but good.  Most places have everything open.   Log off and make some turns!



That may be part of the problem.  Some of us can't ski the nice conditions because we're stuck in an office.


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

This recipe looks good:
http://www.spotsfordates.com/10/2008/latest-update/spinach-stuffed-pork-chops-with-dijon-sauce


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> That may be part of the problem.  Some of us can't ski the nice conditions because we're stuck in an office.



You don't look so well.:roll:  I think you'd better go home. :-? Stay home Friday too and get better.  Also, there is a well-known cure that is worth seeking out.  Sitting on a red chair.  8)


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2010)

billski said:


> You don't look so well.:roll:  I think you'd better go home. :-? Stay home Friday too and get better.  Also, there is a well-known cure that is worth seeking out.  Sitting on a red chair.  8)



My problem with this is finding someone to watch my kids. Being a single parent really messes with chasing powder days.


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My problem with this is finding someone to watch my kids. Being a single parent really messes with chasing powder days.


Even being a non-single parent makes it difficult, but you have my sympathies. I suppose it gets easier when the kids are school-aged.


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My problem with this is finding someone to watch my kids. Being a single parent really messes with chasing powder days.



I hear you.  This really aches for a solution.   I would think that collaborating with other families in a similar predicament could result in a quid-pro-quo.  It's easy for me to say, I'm not doing it.  I always found when you get two families together, it's often easier all around; the kids become self-entertaining.   You've probably got school schedules to contend with as well.   Stinks.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 14, 2010)

Lot of people just need to get laid.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lot of people just need to get laid.



Outstanding diagnosis, doc. :beer:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

severine said:


> This recipe looks good:
> http://www.spotsfordates.com/10/2008/latest-update/spinach-stuffed-pork-chops-with-dijon-sauce



Yeah this one looks great.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 14, 2010)

you mean here at alpwhinezone? naah - windsheild wipers, bumps, traverses, gs turns, c'mon...


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> you mean here at alpwhinezone? naah - windsheild wipers, bumps, traverses, gs turns, c'mon...


Hmm, only posts from you I've seen lately have been whiney. Fit right in!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Hmm, only posts from you I've seen lately have been whiney. Fit right in!




Noticed your not doing a bad job of it yourself. :razz:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

This thread is about pork! Post pork stoke or GTFO!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> you mean here at alpwhinezone? naah - windsheild wipers, bumps, traverses, gs turns, c'mon...


QFT


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2010)

snoseek said:


> This thread is about pork! Post pork stoke or GTFO!



What?

Thread topic reads:
* 	 Is this place getting bitchier or is it just me?  *


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 14, 2010)

Sub topic:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also how do you like to eat pork loin?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Noticed your not doing a bad job of it yourself. :razz:


I try to do my part.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

My new briefcase:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

Back on topic:

If you cook just the 50% pig part of ManBearPig, does it count as pork? Is eating ManBearPig 50% cannibalism?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2010)

So Snoseek,you WANT PORK   Freud has LOTS to say 'bout that situation,


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> Sub topic:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also how do you like to eat pork loin?



This thread is schiz

Main Topic: Is this place getting bitchier or is it just me?

I'll stay on main topic :dunce:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> My new briefcase:




now that's some funny shit right there


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> My new briefcase:



I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 14, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> QFT



Best post in this thread.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 14, 2010)

i missed the subtitle and was confused a little by all the pig porn - damn root that looks awesome, you gotta do a spring parking lot smoker session at blue!
other than spagehetti sauce, some ribs and mrs snobunski's stuffed pork loin (i think it origintes from the mayberry rfd cookbook) i'm much more of a beef and fish guy. 
pretty funny, at the edge of never screening monday glen plake was asked what he did for training in the off season and he laughed out "bacon... and waterskiing"


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> If you cook just the 50% pig part of ManBearPig, does it count as pork? Is eating ManBearPig 50% cannibalism?



Wait- ManBearPig is only 25% Man, 25% Bear, and a full 50% Pig? this really changes the dynamic rather dramatically. At most, it'd be 25% canabalism, but 0% if you ate the pig or bear parts.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Chicken-Fried-Ribs-350218

Thanks, Sev.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Wait- ManBearPig is only 25% Man, 25% Bear, and a full 50% Pig? this really changes the dynamic rather dramatically. At most, it'd be 25% canabalism, but 0% if you ate the pig or bear parts.


No, no, no. It's half man, half bear, half pig.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> No, no, no. It's half man, half bear, half pig.



Gotcha- that's why he's so big, with the strength of 1 and a half men.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2010)

Bumping because tonight I roasted off the butt end of a loin on a rack of carrots, with a little herb, garlic, salty sort of paste. Removed pork and deglazed with a splash of 18 year. No starch needed.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2010)

If I was really civilized I wouldn't be washing this down with a Keystone light......


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> actually scratch that.  I don't suck working with whole loin roasts.  Pork middle meats are just rather vanilla in general.  Pig is far and away my favorite protein.  It is so damn versatile with what you can do with various parts in terms of charcuterie and curing.  I currently have just got in a prosciutto from a craft spanish producer using 'wooly pig', mangalica breed pig.  Funniest looking pig you've ever seen.  Looks like a pig humped a sheep.  Maybe they should call it a shig.  3 year cure.  Blows away Ibirico, which I'm sure you've heard of snoseek.  Retail price? $80 a pound.  For ham.  :lol:  crazy



my daughter just asked if that was Palamb!!
http://forums.alpinezone.com/images/smilies/icon_snow.gif


----------

